# Thelin Pellet Stoves



## mgambuzza (Oct 15, 2006)

When we removed our old octopus - gravity fed furnace, and replaced it with a 90% efficient furnace we thought it would be the answer to our high utility bills.  It reduced the gas bills, but they still remained high.  We've gone to pellets as a matter of economics - 2 tons of pellets purchased at their peak last winter (which lasted me from January till the end of winter) was equal to one months gas bill in our old house.  The move to pellets was a wise choice!

We have 3 greyhounds and set up part of the basement as an apartment for them, but heating the area was always a task.  I thought maybe we could utilize the old chimney and connect a coal or pellet stove.  I originally started with the Thelin Gnome for a basement heater.  We like the looks of this stove, as it looked period to our early 20th century home.  Although the Gnome worked very well, it was undersized as the best temperature we could maintain in Upstate NY winters was about 65 degrees.  Fortunately our dealer allowed us to upgrade to the Thelin Parlor 3000 which is substantially larger and has done an impressive job heating our 1300sq ft basement area.  We've been using this for a couple of months last year and so far this year with impressive results.  Congrats to Thelin for making such a great product!


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 15, 2006)

Closeup of Gnome


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's the Parlor 3000 that replaced it


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 15, 2006)

...and a picture of the Greys in front of the Vermont Castings Winter Warm Large insert in our living room....


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! The pups get their own TV, furniture and stove.


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 22, 2006)

... here's the final product...fire maxed out, pipe painted, and now more comfortable than ever....

I thought to add some perspective that I should also include a picture of the old setup when we bought this house.  Although a bit blurry the unit on the left is the old gravity furnace, a pile of junk in the middle, and the window towards the upper right is the one that now has bee replaced and now with curtains.  Amazing what a "little" elbow grease can do....


----------

